# Ghost shrimp



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

whats the smallest tank you could breed ghost or cherry shrimp in, ive heard three could you go smaller or is that the minimum?


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Cherry red shrimp are like ****************roaches as long as you keep the water fairly clean and keep it well balanced. Huge swings of chemicals or pH can kill inverts fast. Ghost shrimp like to burrow to breed so your substrate should be something other than gravel. Again water quality is of the upmost importance. Also make sure that this is a species tank if you want the young to survive.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

Ltrepeter2000 said:


> Cherry red shrimp are like ****************roaches as long as you keep the water fairly clean and keep it well balanced. Huge swings of chemicals or pH can kill inverts fast. Ghost shrimp like to burrow to breed so your substrate should be something other than gravel. Again water quality is of the upmost importance. Also make sure that this is a species tank if you want the young to survive.
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


huh what size


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I would say 10 gallon with a sponge filter and possible sand or fine gravel with some real plants like java moss, anacharis, hornwort, and many other plants


----------

